# Modifier l'icone d'une application Automator...



## moebius80 (8 Mai 2009)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai crée une application automator et j'aimerais remplacer l'icone par une autre (le petit robot n'est pas tres parlant)... Comment puis je modifier cette icone et quelle taille doit-elle avoir ?

Merci d'avance,

A+


----------



## Anonyme (8 Mai 2009)

Lire ceci.


----------



## moebius80 (8 Mai 2009)

Merci beaucoup !!!


----------

